# LED panels on e-Bay



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Guys, What do you think of this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300276389001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

This really looks like some serious buisness. Anyone have any experience with these?

Roy


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

One paragraph says 45% of the output is actinic, another says 10% actinic. I'm confused. 

Either way, actinic ligth won't do anything for a planted tank.

Is there any information on how much light they produce compared to other light sources? How many lumens per watt?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> One paragraph says 45% of the output is actinic, another says 10% actinic. I'm confused.
> 
> Either way, actinic ligth won't do anything for a planted tank.
> 
> Is there any information on how much light they produce compared to other light sources? How many lumens per watt?


How do we find out which is correct? Did you ask the seller which was correct? I think these would be so neat to use if the light spectrum was correct. Has anyone out there used these?


----------



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just posted Dave's questions + a few of my own to the seller. Will let you know what I find out.

Roy


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ROYWS3 said:


> I just posted Dave's questions + a few of my own to the seller. Will let you know what I find out.
> 
> Roy


Cool. It'd be neat to find out more about these. I've seen threads pop up every once in a blue moon on these, but it never goes very far.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

In my experience (used them for about 6 months+) they are not usefull in aquariums. They are bright but my plants did worst on those then with normal tube lights at 1wpg.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Look at how ridiculous the Solaris LED lights can cost. Apparently the color temperature can be adjusted anywhere from 6500k to 22000k.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

lildark185 said:


> Look at how ridiculous the Solaris LED lights can cost. Apparently the color temperature can be adjusted anywhere from 6500k to 22000k.


Oh my!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

lildark185 said:


> Look at how ridiculous the Solaris LED lights can cost. Apparently the color temperature can be adjusted anywhere from 6500k to 22000k.


Yes they can be expensive, but have you seen what these fixtures can do? Or how sweet they actually ar? You can simulate sunrise, noon, sunset, cloud cover, lightning. I mean find me a fixture that can out perform this one. Also the amount of energy saved by the Solaris fixture will help to negate the expensive start up cost. Also think about bulb replacements if you dont like a color temp or it just burns out. Just a few ideas. Also check out some of the reef boards. good reaviews have been given.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just an FYI, I have still not gotten a response to the questions I posted a few days back. We'll see if I ever do.
ROY


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

Save your money, If your looking for LED lighting, go DIY and get something like the Crees Q5 or Luxeon Rebels. 

Yes you have to deal with alot of stuff, even thermal management, but its well worth it. 

I have a Luxeon Rebel LED system with [email protected] X15 over my 29g, and growth is absolutely stunning. My Lace Fern has doubled in size in just under a month of use. C. Lutea has gone crazy, A medium sized sword is growing a new leaf every day. Pennywort is also going nuts. C. Spiralis is growing like mad even after having been moved. Might I add this is without CO2.


----------

